# mc somewhat broken with Compiz Fusion enabled



## volatilevoid (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm experiencing a strange problem with mc when Compiz Fusion is activated. It seems the terminal window is not redrawn correctly, so when scrolling through the files it all gets a bit messed up. If I click on the desktop, the window gets redrawn and everything is fine again.

Here are some details.

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD beastie.home.local 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sat Mar  5 02:39:24 CET 2011     root@beastie.home.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BEASTIE  amd64
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.18  (root@beastie.home.local)  Sat Mar  5 04:29:57 CET 2011


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Enabled options in Compiz are
- GNOME compatibility,
- cube,
- fade windows,
- window decoration,
- minimization,
- wobbly windows,
- text,
- application switcher,
- scale windows,
- move windows and
- shift switcher

Some of the options may not resemble the English names as I have the German version installed.

Any suggestions?

Thomas


----------



## adamk (Mar 6, 2011)

How are you starting compiz?  What's the output of [cmd=""]ps ax | grep compiz[/cmd]?

Adam


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Adam,

I'm starting Compiz with the compiz-manager script provided by the port. The output of
`$ ps ax | grep compiz`
is

```
1820  ??  I      0:00,02 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/compiz-manager
 1908  ??  I      0:07,60 /usr/local/bin/compiz --ignore-desktop-hints --replac
 2069   0  S+     0:00,00 grep compiz
```

Thomas


----------

